# Is this a Maltese?



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

http://perezhilton.com/2008-09-12-poor-dog

Judging by the relatively straight hair, and black points, my guess is yes.. with lemon/tan ears...

poor dog... look's terribly groomed!

P.S. in case you wanted to know, the woman is Aubrey O'Day, a singer of the American Pop/R&B group Danity Kane.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

that poor dog looks miserable


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh, poor puppy. Looks like a Malt to me. Maybe she put color in its ear hair.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

it is a maltese ,my puppy shiloh has slight lemon colouring on her ears.. :OMG!: jo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The little dog looks like a Malt, but it doesn't look very secure the way she is holding it. Poor baby! I just want to give it a hug.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

IT LOOKS LIKE A MALTESE WITH DYED EARS .MAYBE ITS JUST THE ANGEL THAT IS MAKING THE PUP LOOK SAD


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Must be my computer, as I'm not seeing any lemon/tan coloring.

But definately looks like a Maltese. Tiny little thing.

He may be tired, he may be a rescue, not enough info. for me to judge the situation.

At any given time, you could snap a shot of me, and LBB. He actually looks "dead".

Totally limp, with his head hanging down. He's just relaxed, and it's normal for him.

My Lulu is not looking her best. Good thing I don't have the Paparazzi snapping pics
of us ~ LOL


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gosh, must be my mood today but I don't think that baby looks sad at all. Jett is forever wanting to be picked up and held and will often lay his head on my chest like that. Sometimes he gets squirmy and prefers to have his back legs dangling like that instead of supporting his behind like I normally do. So that could look like me and Jett on any given day. Except I'm not a blonde....or a size 0. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lnj821 (Sep 12, 2008)

My Sparky likes to lay his head oh me just like that! :yes: Sometimes I think he's going to fall asleep.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 12 2008, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634047


> Except I'm not a blonde....or a size 0. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LMFAO ~ :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Hey, Jett is a size 0, and a blonde ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He looks like he's getting his neck rubbed and is content to me. I can see a tiny bit of 
lemon on the ears, but no big deal. I think he may be a she with those feathers on his/her
lil back end. LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 12 2008, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634090


> I think he may be a she with those feathers on his/her
> lil back end. LOL[/B]



LOL ~ I think you're right. Makes sense. Well, Henry does run around in dresses, and feathers ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

On my computer the ears look pink like she dyed them. Remember, most of these celebrities get their puppies from pet stores/puppy mills so they are not very well bred.

Lady goes into a zone when I hold her, too. I have some pictures of her in my arms or in my lap where she looks like she was drugged.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i've seen much worse.... but we don't know the whole story....

tell me, who on earth would do _this_ to their dog?!

[attachment=40937icture_5624_copy.jpg]

:brownbag:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Sep 12 2008, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634112


> well, i've seen much worse.... but we don't know the whole story....
> 
> tell me, who on earth would do _this_ to their dog?!
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: 

That looks really cute!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 12 2008, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634113


> That looks really cute![/B]


that's massimo. :wub:


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 12 2008, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634106


> On my computer the ears look pink like she dyed them.[/B]


yea, actually, they do look a tad pink now that you mention that.

And her right hind leg looks a bit blue.. i bet she was dyed. 

And for the record, tan/lemon markings on the ears are accepted by the AKC breed standard.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 12 2008, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634113


> QUOTE (Carrie @ Sep 12 2008, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634112





> well, i've seen much worse.... but we don't know the whole story....
> 
> tell me, who on earth would do _this_ to their dog?!
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: 

That looks really cute!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hahaha! I like it, Carrie  There is another gal on here who uses chalk to color her dog's topknot
sometimes. I forget her name, but it's always so fun to see what she's created.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 12 2008, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634126


> And for the record, tan/lemon markings on the ears are accepted by the AKC breed standard.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: The breed standard is convienantly posted under 'breed standard' of our home page by our very own beloved Joe. :wub: 

Really, no offense. Just thought it sweetly amusing. Once you've been on SM for awhile, you'll realize the vast knowledge and information this site provides. I'm constantly amazed at how much I still need to learn after almost 5 years!

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 12 2008, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634135


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 12 2008, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634113





> QUOTE (Carrie @ Sep 12 2008, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634112





> well, i've seen much worse.... but we don't know the whole story....
> 
> tell me, who on earth would do _this_ to their dog?!
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: 

That looks really cute!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hahaha! I like it, Carrie  There is another gal on here who uses chalk to color her dog's topknot
sometimes. I forget her name, but it's always so fun to see what she's created.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was thinking of her too when it was discussed that maybe there had been a dye job. I can't remember her name either darn it! I think it does look like the last faded reminants of a dye job.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 12 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634140


> QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 12 2008, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634126





> And for the record, tan/lemon markings on the ears are accepted by the AKC breed standard.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: The breed standard is convienantly posted under 'breed standard' of our home page by our very own beloved Joe. :wub: 

Really, no offense. Just thought it sweetly amusing. Once you've been on SM for awhile, you'll realize the vast knowledge and information this site provides. I'm constantly amazed at how much I still need to learn after almost 5 years!

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 12 2008, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634135


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 12 2008, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634113





> QUOTE (Carrie @ Sep 12 2008, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634112





> well, i've seen much worse.... but we don't know the whole story....
> 
> tell me, who on earth would do _this_ to their dog?!
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: 

That looks really cute!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hahaha! I like it, Carrie  There is another gal on here who uses chalk to color her dog's topknot
sometimes. I forget her name, but it's always so fun to see what she's created.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was thinking of her too when it was discussed that maybe there had been a dye job. I can't remember her name either darn it! I think it does look like the last faded reminants of a dye job.
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's AmyGil, and Kita. I sure like them. 

Here's Kita, with blue hair:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That's who it is! Yes!! Leave it to Deb. I always get a kick out of some of the styles she comes up with. Where has she been anyway?


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

uhhmmmm Zippy and I think it use to be....but we think she is going to turn it in to a Chihuahua


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Sep 12 2008, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634112


> well, i've seen much worse.... but we don't know the whole story....
> 
> tell me, who on earth would do _this_ to their dog?!
> 
> ...


OMG Massimo looks too cute! I love that


----------

